# FG-42 StG.44 vids



## Soren (Feb 20, 2008)

FG-42 Version 1:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz-FS45mEvM_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-XXmfzAD9Y_

FG-42 Version 2:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2HBUTbHahE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwmUzz5Tl2A_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NakILDmzuA_

StG.44:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRYm11j3wwA_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcWS1pDvqNc_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_XIN7VMUzc_

Enjoy!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Fg-42 is a beautiful weapon. But not a shoulder weapon.

And StG is a heavy weapon. Perhaps not for its time, but heavy nonetheless. However, I would take one over a Thompson.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 23, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Fg-42 is a beautiful weapon. But not a shoulder weapon.
> 
> And StG is a heavy weapon. Perhaps not for its time, but heavy nonetheless. However, I would take one over a Thompson.



Me, too; the world's first true "assault rifle". I understand you can actually still buy replicas of the StG 44; I would love to have one! Although the "oddball" 7.92mm ammo might be hard to come by; everything else has gone to 7.62 mm (including the "modern-day" MG 42, the MG 3).


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 23, 2008)

Not a shoulder weapon??? The FG 42????

Comeon...... Ive fired it before, from the shoulder, quite similar to this guy....

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwmUzz5Tl2A_


----------



## Soren (Feb 23, 2008)

The FG-42 is very much a shoulder weapon, infact its one of the most comfortable and easy to wield full power automatic rifles. 

The straight inline stock muzzle brake really helps allot to lessen recoil and muzzle rise. For this reason the straight inline stock has also become a standard in assault rifles, as-well as the muzzle brake. 

The M-14 is for comparison a beast to try and control in automatic fire, suffering from allot of muzzle rise.

Also owing to its design the FG-42 is allot more comfortable to wield than most weapons, most who have fired both versions of the FG-42 note how it just fits like a glove.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 23, 2008)

Interesting weapons...love the Mp44...indeed heavy but then again it was the worlds first assault rifle and when you do something the world has never seen before there has to be a problem or two...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Not a shoulder weapon??? The FG 42????
> 
> Comeon...... Ive fired it before, from the shoulder, quite similar to this guy....
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwmUzz5Tl2A_




Sorry Les. Disagree. Too high a rate of fire for 8mm Mauser on full auto. It would take a disciplined SEAL to prevent it from walking up...

Oh nevermind.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 23, 2008)

Look gents, you look at that guy in Les' video and he is about a 100MOA shooter for a 4rnd burst. Been there done that.


----------



## Soren (Feb 23, 2008)

Matt,

The FG-42 is a selective fire weapon, and thus can be sired at either semi or fully automatic. The great thing about the FG-42 though is that when firing at semi automatic it does so from a closed bolt, making it extremely accurate. Furthermore when it fires at fully automatic it does so from an open bolt, preventing cook offs. And on top of this the inline stock and muzzle brake make recoil muzzle rise very mild in comparison to e.g. the M-14 or BAR. So the FG-42 is very much a shoulder weapon.

In the FG-42 you've got a 4.5 kg LMG, automatic rifle sniper rifle all in one, with bipod, scope, bayonet and the lot...

Hence why the FG-42 is such a fantastic smallarm, the swiss-army knife of infantry rifles 

You just can't help but love it!


----------



## Glider (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't shot anything automatic from my shoulder so you may want to discount this statement but I have done a lot of target shooting.
If that video is considered accurate then I am a chinaman, its waving around like a fiddlers elbow.


----------



## Soren (Feb 24, 2008)

Automatic fire is never accurate from the shoulder. 

Take a look at the other vids I linked. Controlled bursts is the way.


----------



## Glider (Feb 24, 2008)

They were controlled bursts as far as I could tell and to be honest they seem to have to clear the gun a number of times.
As I said I haven't fired anything automatic of that type. I would appreciate some guidance with people with experience in these weapons.


----------



## Soren (Feb 24, 2008)

That the Italian guy had to clear the gun a number of times can be attributed to a number of things, improper cleaning maintenance of the gun (Using too much or too little lubricant, using too much oil will make a gun jam constantly), ammunition type used etc etc... But one also has to keep in mind that these guns are over 60 years old well used.


----------



## Soren (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking at the vids again the guy only had to clear the gun once in all of the vids, the stovepipe occuring with the second version with the 40 round mag. The mag is unoriginal according to the guy so that is probably the reason behind the stovepipe.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Glider said:


> I haven't shot anything automatic from my shoulder so you may want to discount this statement but I have done a lot of target shooting.
> If that video is considered accurate then I am a chinaman, its waving around like a fiddlers elbow.



Thankyou.

You would have to measure that in minute-of-barn. And lets be honest, semi-auto from the shoulder was not its forte'.


----------



## Soren (Feb 24, 2008)

> And lets be honest, semi-auto from the shoulder was not its forte'



Why not ? The straight inline stock and the muzzle brake makes it more controllable comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 24, 2008)

Because it was meant to be an "assault" weapon where full auto was highly desireable. And other makes of weapons that were semiauto could have served the same role, cheaper, lighter and with less maintenance. And those serving as full auto that were more controllable. It was useable from the shoulder, yes. It was in its limelight from a prone position as a squad automatic equivalent. But you wouldn't want it issued to every rifleman. And thus it wasn't with the exception of special forces of the Wermacht.


----------



## Glider (Feb 25, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You would have to measure that in minute-of-barn. And lets be honest, semi-auto from the shoulder was not its forte'.



Just to show how poor my knowledge is, what is minute-of -barn? 

A guess would be slang for spread of a short burst


----------



## Soren (Feb 25, 2008)

It's instead of Minute Of Angle, or MOA, the usual way to measure the accuracy of a weapon. If it shoots sub MOA it's extremely accurate, and if it shoots above 3 MOA not soo accurate.

1 MOA is approx. one inch at 100y, that means if your rifle shoots 1 MOA groups it will place all its projectiles within a one inch circle at 100y, and if it shoots .5 MOA half that.


----------



## Soren (Feb 25, 2008)

Double post....


----------



## Glider (Feb 25, 2008)

Soren said:


> It's instead of Minute Of Angle, or MOA, the usual way to measure the accuracy of a weapon. If it shoots sub MOA it's extremely accurate, and if it shoots above 3 MOA not soo accurate.
> 
> 1 MOA is approx. one inch at 100y, that means if your rifle shoots 1 MOA groups it will place all its projectiles within a one inch circle at 100y, and if it shoots .5 MOA half that.



Thanks
MOA I know well, MOB was a new version to me.


----------



## Soren (Feb 25, 2008)

It isn't official Glider, Matt just made it up for fun 

Matt,

The FG-42 was great in that it coul serve so many roles; LMG, combat rifle sniperrifle. And the inline stock muzzle brake also made sure that controllable bursts were very accurate from the shoulder.

That having been said, the RoF of the Version 1 was 750 -900 rpm depending on the ammo used, which is very high, so high that prolonged full automatic fire from the shoulder would be in the "Minute Of Barn" range in terms of accuracy  

The second version had a reduced RoF of 600 rpm and an improved muzzle brake, making it more accurate full auto from the shoulder.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 25, 2008)

Gotta agree with everything Soren is puttin up... The weapon was phenominal....


----------

